# Blue Mountain BBQ Championships



## bluemtnbbq (May 27, 2013)

Hello Everyone, 

We are gearing up for the 2013 Blue Mountain BBQ Championships sanctioned by the KCBS and wanted to send out a letter with some quick and exciting announcements. 

Additional We are happy to announce that we have qualified to be in the international draw for the JACK invitational and have also qualified for the International American Royal Invitational. 

This year we have discounted the competitor fee to $200 for those participating in the People’s choice competition. To qualify for the competition you must cook approximately 500 bite size samples, in which the meat will be supplied for you. 
We are also very excited to have Diva Q competing this year at the competition. 

Registration is still open, we also will be holding a KCBS juges certification course on Thursday June 13th to register your team or for the course please go to http://www.bluemountainbqq.ca. 

Hope to see you all there, 

Melissa Goldmintz


----------

